# Mind of Mencia fans? Who saw the fat chick episode?



## Buffie (Apr 4, 2006)

I watched an episode for the first time tonight, and I counted a BONA FIDE 5 honest to goodness FAT girls on it. And I swear I'm so confused. It really really really did NOT seem like he was making fun of any of them. If there was fat-bashing going on, it was incredibly subtle. So subtle that my ultra-sensitive self wasn't able to sniff it out.

Where are the Mencia-fans? Tell me what y'all know. Is he an "Out" FA? The curiosity is making me antsy. 

His show was very funny, BTW. Completely UN-politically correct, unapologetic and all in good spirit. He made fun of himself as much as everyone else. I plan on watching another episode. 

But I gotta know, does Mencia possibly go to our church!? If so, COOL!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 4, 2006)

I love that show...and he is very, very hot


----------



## Buffie (Apr 4, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I love that show...and he is very, very hot



Totally! :smitten: But I didn't want people to think I was just watching it to scope on him.  

I really do want to know if we've got actual FA representation on TV.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 4, 2006)

I woke my snoozing boyfriend Saturday night when a Mencia ad with a fat girl came on the Comedy Network ("Look, Hunny... a fat girl!" and he woke right up too.. hehe). I didn't realize fat girls were actually a part of his schtick. I will try to watch it now. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 4, 2006)

Last week on the Chipelle show there were fat girls too. Singing ...its all foggy in my head right now. It started out as making fun...sorta. I mean it was funny to watch these people boogie...but at the end of the show the women came out and danced and guys were all up on them. I see the trend of fat people following that of gay people.....before there were main gay characters...there were the light hearted gay jokes and gay supporting characters. So, hopefully it is only a matter of time until another show like "Babes" comes out and we can all cheer in the streets.  I know I will.


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 4, 2006)

De de DEE...............


----------



## Pink (Apr 4, 2006)

I havent watched him in a while but now I want to!


----------



## Jes (Apr 4, 2006)

I saw only the music vid take off he did with a fat honey dancing and then, at the end, his sign off with: i'm sorry, but i HAVE to show the tapes of the (I think he said or indicated: women who auditioned but didn't make it?)

And of course everyone laughed while the fat women danced like they were in a club. ANd I don't know how I felt about it. I mean, the point of the audition was to do that sort of balls-out kooky dancing, they just happened to be fat. So I don't know what people were laughing at, and i'm not sure if I was laughing or not, and if the host was laughing. I hate to assume everything is mean spirited, so I can't really guess and am curious about what others thought, too.


----------



## NYSquashee (Apr 4, 2006)

He's know for being a comedic thief. 

Supposedly one of the worse ones out there.

Also, thats not his real name, and he's not even Mexican. Apparently it's just a huge act.

I'm kind of a comedy buff, so that alone has kept me from watching the show.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Apr 4, 2006)

Mencia actually isn't an FA. His wife has appeared on some episodes and she's thin. She actually looks like a model which is surprising. Doesn't seem like the type to hook up with a comedian like Mencia. He did pull a guy out of the audince to dance with the girls who appeared to be an FA. I agree that Mencia was actually laughing with the girls, and not at them. 

I have heard about Mencia being a plagiarist. Joe Rogan and George Lopez have accussed him stealing their jokes. I don't much like Mencia since I feel that he tries to hard to be offensive. With performers like Lenny Bruce or Sam Kinison it was more natural.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 4, 2006)

Judge_Dre said:


> Mencia actually isn't an FA. His wife has appeared on some episodes and she's thin.




I don't think that proves he isn't an FA. If I had to count out the FA's I knew who married thin(ish) women or dated thin(ish) girls.....then I would only personally know like 2 FA's in my whole life.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 4, 2006)

Judge_Dre said:


> Mencia actually isn't an FA. His wife has appeared on some episodes and she's thin. She actually looks like a model which is surprising. Doesn't seem like the type to hook up with a comedian like Mencia. He did pull a guy out of the audince to dance with the girls who appeared to be an FA. I agree that Mencia was actually laughing with the girls, and not at them.
> 
> I have heard about Mencia being a plagiarist. Joe Rogan and George Lopez have accussed him stealing their jokes. I don't much like Mencia since I feel that he tries to hard to be offensive. With performers like Lenny Bruce or Sam Kinison it was more natural.


mencia is trying to take dave chappelles (sp) place


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 4, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I don't think that proves he isn't an FA. If I had to count out the FA's I knew who married thin(ish) women or dated thin(ish) girls.....then I would only personally know like 2 FA's in my whole life.



Ha! My thoughts exactly. I've known many FAs through the years who married the love of their life, who just happened to be average size (good for them) and many who simply didn't have the balls to admit their preference for big girls to family and friends, married thin then go on to spend hours whining to bbws they wish they could have because their wife just isn't doing it for them (*yawn*). 

I don't know about Mencia... it's rare in Hollywood to find a male celebrity with a fat girl on his arm.


----------



## Buffie (Apr 4, 2006)

Judge_Dre said:


> I have heard about Mencia being a plagiarist. Joe Rogan and George Lopez have accussed him stealing their jokes. I don't much like Mencia since I feel that he tries to hard to be offensive. With performers like Lenny Bruce or Sam Kinison it was more natural.



Joe Rogan, the Fear Factor guy? I don't know poo about Mencia, that's the only episode I've seen... apparently I don't know poo about Joe Rogan either. He's funny? Was he cast for Fear Factor because he had a previous career in stand-up or something? 

Now I'm REALLY confused! :doh:


----------



## Buffie (Apr 4, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> mencia is trying to take dave chappelles (sp) place



PFFT, good luck with that! Mencia was funny... he's not *that* funny.


----------



## saucywench (Apr 4, 2006)

I saw his show for the first time last night, Buffie. I actually laughed. And to laugh in the middle of a depression is a good thing. 

I'm gonna watch some more of this guy.


----------



## Buffie (Apr 4, 2006)

saucywench said:


> I saw his show for the first time last night, Buffie. I actually laughed. And to laugh in the middle of a depression is a good thing.
> 
> I'm gonna watch some more of this guy.




   I'm glad you laughed! Sometimes the best laughter is the kind that pulls ya temporarily outta the funk.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 4, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> Also, thats not his real name, and he's not even Mexican.



Well, I'll be darned, you're right. 

I looked him up on the Internet movie database and his real name is Ned Holness and he was born in Honduras. He is also listed as being of Mexican and Honduran-German descent.


----------



## sicninja911 (Apr 5, 2006)

DEH DEH DEHHHH!


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 5, 2006)

He is funny sometimes. But he does steal jokes. I think sometimes he tries a bit too hard. The Dee De Dee thing was funny the first time but now it is old.


----------



## Elfcat (Apr 5, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Where are the Mencia-fans? Tell me what y'all know. Is he an "Out" FA? The curiosity is making me antsy.



I doubt Mencia's an FA.

He did have one episode where he said:

My wife says, "Do I look fat in this?"

"No," I said, "You look fat in everything."

Then she starts crying, "Why did you call me fat?"

"Cuz yor fat! Why are you crying? I'm the one who should be crying. I'm the one who's taking a hit for the team here."

"Oh, you don't love me!"

"What? Because I called you fat I don't love you? Well let me ask you this: where am I taking you tonight?"

"<sniff> Out to dinner."

"a-HAH!!!! You're fat and I'm taking you to get FATTER! That's how much I love you!"

On the other hand, at the top of the second season, he is speaking to his confessor about whether God is mad at him making fun of big fat whores. "Of course not", the confessor says, "God made those big fat whores!"


----------



## Elfcat (Apr 5, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> He's know for being a comedic thief.
> 
> Supposedly one of the worse ones out there.
> 
> Also, thats not his real name, and he's not even Mexican. Apparently it's just a huge act.



Yeah, of COURSE you don't watch the show, otherwise you'd know he's already mentioned that.

"You know I'm not actually Mexican. I'm Honduran. But when you're in LA, you speak Spanish, you look dark..... you're 'Mexican'."


----------



## insomniac (Apr 5, 2006)

i love the show, no holds barred and no one is safe.


----------



## Moonchild (Apr 5, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> He is funny sometimes. But he does steal jokes. I think sometimes he tries a bit too hard. The Dee De Dee thing was funny the first time but now it is old.



1. Mr. T rules.

2. Yeah, I agree. He seems a little too into himself, like sometimes if he doesn't get a good reaction to a joke he accuses the audience of not getting it. And the dee dee dee thing's gone waaayy out of hand. He is funny though, and I do enjoy his show.


----------



## SchecterFA (Apr 5, 2006)

Have'nt seen the show, but I've always loved the guy's comedy.


----------



## seavixen (Apr 11, 2006)

I like Carlos Mencia, though I wouldn't want to watch him all the time. I don't see what the big thing about that not being his birth name is, however... the name Mencia is his mother's, and his mother is Mexican. Not that any of this matters much to me - I don't see how it's any different from Margarita Cansino going by Rita Hayworth... does that mean she bamboozled the public? You can argue that she wasn't doing anything racially charged, but would it have mattered if she was?  I don't feel at all that Carlos goes out of his way to be offensive.. but then again, I enjoy honest humour. It doesn't matter if it's a joke about fat people, Portagees, or women... although these could all be offensive to me, I'll be amused by it if there's a glimmer of truth. And there often is.


----------



## rarwrang (Apr 12, 2006)

good show.... its never complete though... either the fist 10-15 minutes are good, or the last 10-15 minutes ar goodl


----------



## Jes (Apr 12, 2006)

rarwrang said:


> good show.... its never complete though... either the fist 10-15 minutes are good, or the last 10-15 minutes ar goodl


Like sex!



pANTS


----------



## rarwrang (Apr 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> Like sex!
> 
> 
> 
> pANTS



i dont know who you are having sex with... but they aint as dope as i am obvisiously.


----------



## Jes (Apr 13, 2006)

rarwrang said:


> i dont know who you are having sex with... but they aint as dope as i am obvisiously.


oh rarwrang--who IS as dope as you are? No one, that's who!


----------



## Buffie (Apr 13, 2006)

seavixen said:


> I don't see how it's any different from Margarita Cansino going by Rita Hayworth... does that mean she bamboozled the public?



I didn't know that. Wild! I wish I were named after a tasty alcoholic beverage. 
:eat2: 

Thanks for the info. If I'm ever on Jeopardy, I'm sure I'll need to remember this.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 27, 2006)

i love mencia, more peopel should speak their minds. and yes i remember that episode quite well ^_~


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 28, 2006)

I missed is it available on the comdey central site?


----------



## Buffie (May 4, 2006)

Pretty sure you could find something about it on Comedy Central... but I dunno about that specific episode. If I see it again, I'll record it for ya, just in case you visit KC.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 5, 2006)

Thanks.....


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (May 5, 2006)

That man is very very funny.. I like him, and I definately love the Renaissance Faire bit he did


----------

